# Connection help...



## Twan22 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm new to the forum. I'm currently remodeling my basement, with provisions for my home audio system. I have an older Sony STR-DE425 some bookshelf speakers and a Boston HPS10SE Sub. I'm having issues connecting the subwoofer to the receiver. I have a sub output on the receiver and sub in on the woofer(LFE). for some reason this output doesn't work on my receiver regardless which setting the system is on. I currently have a RCA cable on the ( right/red Video audio out) on the receiver to the (right/red audio) on the woofer. I'm sure this isnt the way Boston or Sony had intended to communicate with the woofer but its working....even without the receiver powered on the tv connected to the receiver triggers the sub. Is there a way to check my LFE output on my receiver, and or subwoofer. I've read both manuals schematics, troubleshooting and haven't gotten anywhere.

My second question is, how is the volume controlled to the sub? I've read that new systems have a gain control so you don't have to adjust the knob every time you change from tv, radio, tuner ect. With all the technology today I have a hard time believing there isn't a separate line level remote control system. I haven't come across one yet though. I'm tucking my sub in a place where it would be a pain to reach the volume. Do they make a wall knob to adjust the sub level?

Final question...I'm running the cables for the sub later this week...I'm thinking about running standard 16g speaker wire and making the rca connectors myself. This would work right? Is there a length restriction? I'm running about 40' or better from the sub to the receiver. 

Any tips or tricks would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks, Tony


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack Tony... :T

I am thinking about the only hang up for your sub pre-out to not be working would be making sure it is on in the settings. Subwoofer=Yes/ON Then there should be a crossover setting, set it to 80Hz... or maybe 100Hz if those bookshelf speakers are really small and cannot handle the lower frequencies. 

I am not understanding the part about the receiver being off, yet the TV triggering the sub... that doesn't make sense. :scratch:

You should be able to control the volume of the sub from the remote... Sub Level. If it is not there, then maybe via the receiver menu. If there is not a toggle button on the remote, then it will most likely be aggravating to have to adjust it frequently.


----------



## Twan22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> Welcome to the Shack Tony... :T
> 
> I am thinking about the only hang up for your sub pre-out to not be working would be making sure it is on in the settings. Subwoofer=Yes/ON Then there should be a crossover setting, set it to 80Hz... or maybe 100Hz if those bookshelf speakers are really small and cannot handle the lower frequencies.
> 
> ...


* I'm not sure we are talking about the same str-de425 receiver. The only options i have as far as setup are phantom, 3 ch, wide ect...dolby 5.1, prologic, studio a studio b, and hall effects. My remote only has options to adjust the rear and center channel +-10Db. The manual indicates no certain setting for the output to be turned on. 

The Tv audio out goes to the receiver video in via rca cables. With the receiver turned off and the TV on it still will run the subwoofer as if the system was on. 

Also keep in mind that this receiver is 10-15 years old. *


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> My second question is, how is the volume controlled to the sub? I've read that new systems have a gain control so you don't have to adjust the knob every time you change from tv, radio, tuner ect. With all the technology today I have a hard time believing there isn't a separate line level remote control system. I haven't come across one yet though.


http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ote-controlling-your-subwoofer.html#post15410




> Final question...I'm running the cables for the sub later this week...I'm thinking about running standard 16g speaker wire and making the rca connectors myself. This would work right? Is there a length restriction? I'm running about 40' or better from the sub to the receiver.


Ya lost me there: RCA connectors with 16 ga. speaker wire? What for? :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Twan22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ote-controlling-your-subwoofer.html#post15410
> 
> 
> Ya lost me there: RCA connectors with 16 ga. speaker wire? What for? :huh:
> ...


Well the signal from the receiver to the sub is a single rca cable. 

Can't I just use a Line Level converter like used in cars? So that the volume of the subwoofer corresponds to the front speaker volume?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Twan22 said:


> Well the signal from the receiver to the sub is a single rca cable.


Understood, but you don't use speaker wire as line-level signal cable. It's not shielded.




> Can't I just use a Line Level converter like used in cars? So that the volume of the subwoofer corresponds to the front speaker volume?


Most car head units have at best 10 watts output. Connect one of those things to a receiver with 50-100 (or whatever) watts, you're going to fry it.

What are you trying to do, use the receiver's Speaker B connections to send the sub a signal?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Twan22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Twan22 said:


> Well the signal from the receiver to the sub is a single rca cable.
> 
> Can't I just use a Line Level converter like used in cars? So that the volume of the subwoofer corresponds to the front speaker volume?


Well I found my line level converter from back in the day. I'll explain what it does first-

A line level converter for car audio allows you to take the signal from the rear speakers of the car and convert them to a signal for a subwoofer amp in the car. This is used incase you have a factory stereo in your car that doesnt have a sub output. It filters the mids and highs for the sub system. 

By connecting this line level converter to my front L&R speakers (on my home audio receiver) and plugging my sub into it, it works perfect! Now when I turn the volume down on my receiver my sub woofer isn't pounding proud by itself. I was really surprised by the result of using this device. Also when i switch from TV to PS3, radio, dvd player ect it maintains a comfortable volume. If I want more bass to the sub, I simply turn up the bass setting or bass boost on the receiver. 

Has anyone else used this?


----------



## Twan22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Understood, but you don't use speaker wire as line-level signal cable. It's not shielded.
> 
> 
> Most car head units have at best 10 watts output. Connect one of those things to a receiver with 50-100 (or whatever) watts, you're going to fry it.
> ...


The sub has a LFE rca style input or a Red & White rca input. Is there a special sub rca style cable? What i meant by running speaker wire was to put a rca connector on both ends for the sub rather than trying to find a 50' rca/composite cable.


----------



## Twan22 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Understood, but you don't use speaker wire as line-level signal cable. It's not shielded.


I didn't think about it not being shielded :wits-end:


----------

